# Was zur Hölle soll ich zocken?



## no1nexo (17. April 2011)

*Was zur Hölle soll ich zocken?*

Guten Tag PCGH Community,

da ich vor kurzem alle drei schriftlichen Abiturprüfungen beendet habe und nur noch eine mündliche anliegt, habe ich nun genug Zeit zum zocken.... Wenn ich nur wüsste was .
Bis vor 1 1/2 Jahren habe ich, mehr oder weniger aktiv, World of Warcraft gespielt (Kurz vor Cataklysm aufgehört). Zwischendrin Counter Strike und einige Single Player Titel, unteranderem andere MMORPGS getestet.
Nach dieser Zeit habe ich ausreichend Battlefield Bad Company 2, StarCraft 2 und Call of Duty MW2 und Black Ops gezockt. Vor einem Monat habe ich mit Rift begonnen, nach intensiver Nutzung des Probemonats und erreichen der maximal Stufe bin ich vorerst zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass Rift im Endgame nicht das bietet, was ich mag.

Nun bin ich am überlegen, was ich nun zocken kann. Wie ihr sicherlich schon rausgelesen habt, bin ich nicht auf ein spezielles Genre fixiert. Momentan bin ich etwas an Crysis 2 interessiert, habe es bis jetzt aber noch nicht gekauft, weil es ähnlich wie COD sein soll.

Was könnt ihr mir also für Spiele empfehlen?

mfg Nexo


----------



## Dehero (17. April 2011)

Du könntest Battlefield 3 spielen, wenn es herauskommt.


----------



## no1nexo (17. April 2011)

*AW: Was zur Hölle soll ich zocken?*

das wird wohl noch etwas dauern...^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. April 2011)

*AW: Was zur Hölle soll ich zocken?*

Mafia II, Assassins Creed Brotherhood, Dragon Age Reihe, Mass Effect Reihe, Medal of Honor usw


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (17. April 2011)

*AW: Was zur Hölle soll ich zocken?*

probier mal Bulletstorm , ansonsten  torchlight


----------



## zøtac (17. April 2011)

*AW: Was zur Hölle soll ich zocken?*

Du könntest dir mal Bulletstorm anschauen, ich finds echt gut. 
Und natürlich Portal 2 

Ansonsten müssens ja nicht immer neue Spiele sein, Warcraft III wird z.B. immer noch viel gespielt und hat nicht an Unterhaltungswert verloren


----------



## MerciundDanke (17. April 2011)

*AW: Was zur Hölle soll ich zocken?*

Ich würde auch zu Mass Effect raten, falls Du das noch nicht kennst oder z.B. Batman Arkham Asylum.


----------



## pagani-s (17. April 2011)

*AW: Was zur Hölle soll ich zocken?*

ich sag mal solitär


----------



## HAWX (17. April 2011)

Falls du Mafia 2 noch nicht gespielt hast aufjedenfall mafia 2. Ich war zuerst so abgeneigt von dem Spiel und nachdem ich es durch habe kann ich den 3. Teil kaum noch abwarten!


----------



## MasterFreak (17. April 2011)

*AW: Was zur Hölle soll ich zocken?*

Du könntest Boarderlands probieren oder Dragon Age oder viell. das Vietnam DLC zu BFBC 2


----------



## KOF328 (18. April 2011)

Zocke auch zurzeit AC:Brotherhood, ansonsten fiebere ich dem Portal 2 Release entgegen 
Habe viel zu viele Spiele aufm Steam Acc, komme da schon längst nicht mehr hinterher.


----------



## Ahab (18. April 2011)

*AW: Was zur Hölle soll ich zocken?*

HL2...? Wenn nicht ist das absolute Pflicht! Orange Box -  HL2 + Episode 1 und 2, Portal und Team Fortress 2. Damit hast du für knapp 20€ 
sehr lange Spaß. Gerade Half Life 2 bietet im Singleplayer eine Spielzeit, wie sie bei linearen Shootern seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr erreicht wird.


----------



## iRaptor (18. April 2011)

*AW: Was zur Hölle soll ich zocken?*

Ne frage zu Rift: Hast du einfach intensiv gezockt oder is man wirklich so schnell auf max. Level?

Lg


----------



## Priko (18. April 2011)

*AW: Was zur Hölle soll ich zocken?*

Shift 2 Unleashed wäre eine alternative wenn du lust auf Renn-Simulation hast.. sonst könnt ich dir noch Europa Universalis III empfehlen, falls dir Strategie gefällt

Mir gehts allerdings oft genauso das ich nicht weiß was ich zocken soll, wird im endeffekt aber meistens d2, cs 1.6 oder wc3


----------



## HAWX (18. April 2011)

Priko schrieb:
			
		

> Mir gehts allerdings oft genauso das ich nicht weiß was ich zocken soll, wird im endeffekt aber meistens d2, cs 1.6 oder wc3



Ich glaube das hat aber jeder! Bei mir ists dann halt CSS auf das ich immer wieder zurück greife. Naja man koennte fast sagen man spielt es aus Gewohnheit.


----------



## Memphys (18. April 2011)

*AW: Was zur Hölle soll ich zocken?*

Ist schon interessant, geht mir genau so. Meistens spiele ich dann was aus der Assasins Creed-Reihe, was de facto bedeutet das am Ende ~300 Pixelleichen den Boden zieren.

Ansonsten sag ich mal: Auf Tera/Guild Wars 2 warten, da bin ich atm heiß drauf, vor allem Guild Wars 2. Was ich bis dato gesehen/gehört/gelesen hat lässt mich gutes hoffen (also das es den genialen ersten Teil übertrifft). Das wäre übrigens meine Empfehlung, Guild Wars "Master"-Edition (Guild Wars Factions, Eye of the North und Nightfall als Box) für ~25€ beim ansässigen BlödMarkt besorgen. Das sollte für einige Stunden fesseln.


----------



## Vaykir (18. April 2011)

*AW: Was zur Hölle soll ich zocken?*



HAWX schrieb:


> Ich glaube das hat aber jeder!


 
öh... nein^^ ich kenne keinen aus meinem aktiven zocker-bekannten kreis der das noch spielt.
zumal wir alle ab CSS damit aufgehört haben.

@ topic
age of mythology
alien vs predator
anno reihe
assassins creed brotherhood
bioshock
blur
bulletstorm
command and conquer reihe
crysis + warhead
darksiders (*geheimtip*)
dead space 2
demigod
dragon age 1 + 2
fear 2
fallout reihe
far cry 2
flatout reihe
gothic reihe
GTA 4
HL2
just cause 2
league of legends
mafia 2
mass effect 2
metro 2033
mirrors edge
nfs reihe
operation flashpoint dragon rising
prototype
pure
risen
stalker reihe
sacred reihe
shift 1 + 2
split second
spore
sstar wars the force unleashed 1 + 2
star craft 2
strangehold
the witcher
titan quest
two worlds 2
unreal tournament reihe
warcraft reihe
world in conflict
yu-gi-oh


----------



## HAWX (19. April 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:
			
		

> öh... nein^^ ich kenne keinen aus meinem aktiven zocker-bekannten kreis der das noch spielt.
> zumal wir alle ab CSS damit aufgehört haben.



Also ich weiß jetzt nicht was du damit meinst. Das ist für mich irgendwie unverständlich... Ich meinte nur das man sich irgendein Spiel angewöhnt, welches man immer mal wieder spielt. Ich sagte nur das es halt in meinem Fall CSS ist. Ich wollte das nicht verallgemeinern, obwohl es Millionen Spieler gibt die weit über 500 spielstunden aufm Konto haben und immer noch CSS spielen so schlecht kann es also nicht sein, falls du CSS jetzt schlecht reden wolltest.


----------



## Sophix (19. April 2011)

Was hast du denn für ein System?
High-End?
Wenn nicht kannste dir manche eh abschminken!


----------



## debalz (19. April 2011)

*AW: Was zur Hölle soll ich zocken?*

check mal "Fallout - New Vegas" - langer Spielspaß und coole Atmo, mit den Patches und Mods auch sehr gut spielbar


----------



## Vaykir (19. April 2011)

*AW: Was zur Hölle soll ich zocken?*

@ hawx
ne schlechtreden nicht, aber hab deine sätze wohl anders verstanden, als du sie meintest 

@ sophix
man kann alle heutigen spiele auch auf nem mid-range system zocken, aber halt mit wesentlich schlechterer grafik

@ debalz
also NV fand ich z.b. voll öde. das beste war immernoch fallout 1, welches leider nicht mehr auf dem aktuellsten stand der technik ist.

und wie schon gesagt:
Darksiders ist nen absouter geheimtip. Genau wie Prototype und Bulletstorm. bei letzterem aber die lachmüskeln vorher einölen, denn die sprüche die da rumfliegen sind teilweise echt witzig


----------



## Veriquitas (19. April 2011)

*AW: Was zur Hölle soll ich zocken?*

Wenn du Sc 2 schon hast empfehle ich dir hochzuladdern wenn das dein Ding ist oder du spielst mal Bioshock 1 wenn du es noch nicht kennst meiner Meinung nach ist das ein Shooter den man gespielt haben muss allein von der Story her und wenn dir 1 richtig gut gefällt hol dir gleich 2, Teil 2 ist aber wirklich nur was für Fans...


----------



## Vaykir (20. April 2011)

*AW: Was zur Hölle soll ich zocken?*

was eigl mit prtal 2? lohnt das? weil 95% von pcgames is ja schon ne hausnummer, wobei mir persönlich das gehörte mit den portalen bauen eigl gar net gefällt.

PS: die 96% bei HL² damals waren ja auch brechtigt.


----------



## Snipa (20. April 2011)

*AW: Was zur Hölle soll ich zocken?*

die spiele, dir mir spontan einfallen wurden schon genannt:

Crysis 2
Dragon age 1+2
Mass Effect 2
Assassins Creed 1+2+Brotherhood (Wenn, dann solltest du sie von Anfang an spielen, sonst könnte Verwirrung bezüglich der Story auftreten)
Bulletstorm
Guild Wars
Borderlands
Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit


----------



## refraiser (20. April 2011)

*AW: Was zur Hölle soll ich zocken?*

Es gibt sehr viele gute Spiele, du könntest Mafia 2 spielen. Starcraft II hast du zwar schon gespielt, aber für mich spielt es sich nicht tot, da es einfach unendlich viele Möglichkeiten gibt. Ist halt Geschmackssache. Wenn du Puzzlespielen nicht unglaublich abgeneigt bist, dann spiel Portal 2. Das Gameplay mit den Portalen im Zusammenspiel mit dem Humor findest du sonst nirgendwo. Assassins Creed ist auch ganz lustig, ich bin aber gerade erst dabei den ersten Teil zu spielen, daher kann ich dazu noch nicht so viel sagen. Einige Freunde haben den zweiten Teil aber auch schon gespielt und finden ihn ziemlich gut. Die Tests von Brotherhood sind ja durchweg positiv, da können dir andere aber sicher mehr sagen.


----------



## zøtac (20. April 2011)

*AW: Was zur Hölle soll ich zocken?*



Vaykir schrieb:


> was eigl mit prtal 2? lohnt das? weil 95% von pcgames is ja schon ne hausnummer, wobei mir persönlich das gehörte mit den portalen bauen eigl gar net gefällt.
> 
> PS: die 96% bei HL² damals waren ja auch brechtigt.


Portal 2 ist einfach anders und genial. Ich weiß nicht, ob du Portal 1 gespielt hast, das war damals in der Orange Box eigntlich nur als kleine Dreingabe gedacht, kam aber sehr gut an. Kannst dir ja mal in paar Videos anschauen, ich finds echt gut


----------



## Vaykir (20. April 2011)

*AW: Was zur Hölle soll ich zocken?*

mal gucken. kumpel wills sich wohl holen. schau ich mir da mal an.


----------



## KOF328 (21. April 2011)

Portal ist mMn das Spiel des Jahres!  Unbedingt Must-Play. Die Story ist packend und hat einen sehr guten Humor, was will man mehr 
PS: Würde es nicht im Laden für 50€ kaufen! Dafür ist die Spielzeit etwas wenig aber ich glaube das ist sie sowieso bei den meisten Spielen heutzutage, kann das nicht beurteilen da mein letzter Spielekauf vor Portal 2 ewig zurückliegt.
Mfg


----------



## Aufpassen (21. April 2011)

KOF328 schrieb:
			
		

> Portal ist mMn das Spiel des Jahres!  Unbedingt Must-Play.



Also ich finde es geht so.
Nicht ganz mein Stil, macht aber trotzdem gut Laune.
Persöhnliche Wertung: 80%


----------



## KOF328 (21. April 2011)

Wenn es nicht dein Stil ist, warum hast du es dir dann Gekauft? Hmm


----------



## Aufpassen (21. April 2011)

KOF328 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es nicht dein Stil ist, warum hast du es dir dann Gekauft? Hmm



Nja wollte mal auch etwas anderes probieren. ;D


----------



## no1nexo (25. April 2011)

*AW: Was zur Hölle soll ich zocken?*

habe es recht intensiv gespielt, macht schon spaß, habe nochmal das abo reaktiviert und mich mit dem (doch guten) endgame angefreundet . Ansonsten gibs Portal 2 auf Xbox jetzt gezockt! 

Sind ja viele gute Ideen dabei


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Was zur Hölle soll ich zocken?*

ich hab noch was.   aber achtung SUCHTGEFAHR:    Minecraft
hab auch immer gedacht wie kann man nur so ein game spielen aber es ist sehr cool wenn du da deine eigene welt gestalten kannst.

Ist wie Lego nur 1000 mal besser und auch für alle Altersklassen. In meinem Clan spielen das voll viele. Von 12 bis 67 Jährigen


----------



## Painkiller (29. April 2011)

*AW: Was zur Hölle soll ich zocken?*

Ich zock im Moment wieder Fleet Ops. Ist eine Mod für Star Trek Armada II. Die bringt sogar die aktuelle Hardware kräftig ins schwitzen! 

Star Trek Armada II: Fleet Operations - Welcome to Fleet Operations!

Star Trek Armada II: Fleet Operations - Fleet Operations 3.0


----------

